# You think that you have it bad but...



## Damaged Goods (Nov 28, 2020)

look around and you find that are those who have it worse off.

That doesn't help your situation, but,

it emphasizes that we're all in this ____ together, to one degree or another


----------



## Judycat (Nov 28, 2020)

For example. Food banks are about to lose their funding. What will happen to all those families when they can't get food?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 29, 2020)

I've just sent a few pounds for animal charities and told my friends I don't have a lot but rather than xmas cards and the cost of posting or buying on line, I wanted to donate, and said that I hope they would  understand that I wish to use the money for others (in my case animals). But I have sent a small donation to Joyce Meyer's organisation that helps people world wide.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)

Donation shelves for Food Banks are in all the supermarkets.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2021)

Judycat said:


> For example. Food banks are about to lose their funding. What will happen to all those families when they can't get food?


I have the answer but I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I have the answer but I'm not allowed to say.


???


----------

